# Schnüffelhilfenbitte



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2005)

Kennt jemand die Firma, die einen Domainstreit mit "Veuce Cliquot" gehabt hat?
http://arbiter.wipo.int/domains/decisions/html/2000/d2000-0347.html

Weiß jemand, wie lange die in Deutschland schon über "Nocreditcard" abrechnen?

Ist jemandem bekannt, ob es diesen service noch gibt?


> International Long Distance Premium Rate Codes - Germany  	Sao Tome (+239)



Weiß jemand, was das hier heissen soll?


> Satellite codes 0088.213.88x.xxx  - 0088.213.33x.xxx
> Authorized dealer Satellite systems (0088)
> Connection guaranteed at 95%.
> ...
> Germany voice only (Deutsche Telekom)



weiß jemand, wie diese Firma mit der niederländischen Firma (USAMinutes?) in Zusammenhang stehen könnte, der u.a. die beworbenen Seiten und die Weiterleitungsseite zur NCC gehören?
(Bzw. wie USAMinutes mit NCC in Verbindung steht?)


ich war das (falls es jemand nicht gemerkt haben sollte). War nach einem kleinen Dialerproblemchen abgemeldet 
Die links wollte ich hier nicht posten, aber man findet die n*-p* schon, wenn man sich im biz auskennt.

Nach wie vor Suche ich auch Infos zu Dialerproblemen in Italien...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juni 2005)

*Infos zu Dialerproblemen in Italien*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Infos zu Dialerproblemen in Italien...


Ob als Einstieg die *Verbraucherzentrale Südtirol, Bolzano/ Bozen* empfehlenswert ist?

Die schreiben manchmal so komische Sachen, wie hier unter *"Telefonverkauf, unerwünschte Anrufe, unerwünschte Dienste und "Dialers" – wie kann man sich schützen?"*:


> *1) Unerwünschte Anrufe, unerwünschte Dienste*
> [...] Wenn Ihnen am Telefon jemand ein Produkt anbietet, stellen Sie als erstes fest, ob der Herr oder die Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung das Angebot auch in Ihrer Muttersprache machen kann. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wenn er oder sie also nur Italienisch spricht und Sie das Italienische nicht wirklich gut beherrschen, dann legen Sie auf. Es hat keinen Sinn, über Geschäftsverträge zu sprechen, wenn man die Sprache des anderen nicht versteht. [...]
> 
> *2) 899XX-und 709XX-Nummern, auch “Dialer” genannt*
> ...


Na, deren Sprache is' scho' a bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig...
Und sie verwenden das hermaphroditische "i" — hoffentlich nicht als Ersatz für das fehlende "e" in "TelfonkundInnen"?!? :lol:

Almeno parlano tedesco... 

Um aber zum Anliegen zurückzukehren:
Ich werde mich im Kreise der Familie 8) , der Freunde und Bekannten umhören.

P.S. *"Postpolizei"*... warum kann man in Deutschland nicht auch so etwas Schönes haben?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2005)

*Re: Infos zu Dialerproblemen in Italien*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> "Postpolizei"... warum kann man in Deutschland nicht auch so etwas Schönes haben?


Gibt es doch, hier nennt sich das blos anders herum: "Polizeiposten". Das ist (neben dem Begriff der Polizeistation) wohl die kleinste örtlich zuständige Beamtenstube.

Ich habe mal von einem Polizisten gehört, der hat (direkt oberhalb der Dünen) an der Ostsee so einen Posten im Keller seines Eigenheimes eingebaut. 
Öffnungszeiten: manchmal, nachts nie!
Stärke: 0/1 (soll heißen, er ist allein)
Computer: keiner
Dienstfahrzeug: Fahrrad
...neben der Aufnahme von Diebstahle/Verlust von Dingen am Strand kam z. B. auch mal ein Nachbar zu ihm, wegen einer Dialersache.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juni 2005)

*Polizeiposten*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es doch, hier nennt sich das blos anders herum: "Polizeiposten".


Es handelt sich tatsächlich um die *"Polizia Postale e delle Comunicazioni"* — ähnlich der *Polizia ferroviaria*, die es in Deutschland auch einmal, als *Bahnpolizei*, gegeben hat.
Das *"Südtiroler Bürgernetz"* bietet mit seinem *"Terminologischen Verzeichnis Nr. 4"* eine schöne Übersicht über die Begriffe im Italienischen und ihre deutsche Entsprechung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2005)

Hab ich wieder ausgegraben, obwohl ich nicht sicher weiß, ob diese (italienische???) Firma den "Venezueladialer" eingesetzt hat... Im Moment linken sie jedenfalls zum NCC-Paybycall mit der 0190883110. Falls jemand einen link will, bitte pn
... (Rest hat sich erledigt)


----------

